# Something is wrong with my budgies’s foot



## Bluebirdkesha (11 mo ago)

Hello! I'm new to TB so I'm not sure if this is how I post but my budgie Kesha has been having a problem with her left leg it started yesterday and I'm not sure what caused it. I tried looking for what it may be but nothing seems to fit. She keeps her left foot up and tries to avoid putting pressure on but looking at the bottom of that foot nothing is visibly wrong with it,
meanwhile her good foot (right) has what looks to be a little sore on the bottom from putting alot of pressure on it because of something wrong with her left foot. Can someone help me? I'm really worried about her and she's been quite quiet but has chirped a few times. (All her perches are soft and various in size) she is currently 5 years old will be 6 in November of 2022
She isn't lipping (not from what I can tell) but each time she gets the chance she lifts up her left foot (but doesn't curl it or put it under her feathers, she just holds it there)


----------



## karenblodgett3261 (11 mo ago)

Please call an avian vet! If she has an open sore, there is a possibility of an infection developing. At the very least, it's obviously causing some discomfort/pain that a veterinarian can examine and address. 💓


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

As the previous post suggests, this needs to be addressed by an avian vet if it continues for another day. In the second picture you posted she looks like she does not feel well, she is slightly puffed up and eyes closed. She may have sprained her leg or it could be arthritis flaring up. Either way the vet can give you medication to reduce inflammation and pain. If you do not have an avian vet, resources in this link can help you Locating an Avian Vet//On-Line Avian Veterinarian Help


----------



## Bluebirdkesha (11 mo ago)

karenblodgett3261 said:


> Please call an avian vet! If she has an open sore, there is a possibility of an infection developing. At the very least, it's obviously causing some discomfort/pain that a veterinarian can examine and address. 💓


I'd call our avian vet however it's already after hours and they are a 1 hour drive away from us and they are sadly the only avian veterinary around where we live. And yea she is acting quite sleepy and seems to not be bending her toes on her left foot (but I'm not sure it's broken as it doesn't look bruised or swollen) thank you for your help though it's much appreciated 💓


----------



## Bluebirdkesha (11 mo ago)

Cody said:


> As the previous post suggests, this needs to be addressed by an avian vet if it continues for another day. In the second picture you posted she looks like she does not feel well, she is slightly puffed up and eyes closed. She may have sprained her leg or it could be arthritis flaring up. Either way the vet can give you medication to reduce inflammation and pain. If you do not have an avian vet, resources in this link can help you Locating an Avian Vet//On-Line Avian Veterinarian Help


Hi yes thank you for your advice, she's acting sleepy and is resting in her cage right now, also forgot to mention but when this started I noticed that at the bottom of her cage there were a lot of feathers not sure if she has been taking them out or not (she does clean her feathers but I haven't seen her ripping them out or anything so maybe she may be moulting?) We have an avian vet around 1 hour drive away from us but it's after hours for them and so they are closed right now


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

When a bird is molting they can be more lethargic than usual, maybe that is the case with her. I currently have 2 birds with arthritis issues, one will hold his foot up just like yours even with the meds, but not all the time.


----------



## Bluebirdkesha (11 mo ago)

Cody said:


> When a bird is molting they can be more lethargic than usual, maybe that is the case with her. I currently have 2 birds with arthritis issues, one will hold his foot up just like yours even with the meds, but not all the time.


Ah maybe that could be it, currently she is doing better and has energy to get out of her cage however we won't be letting her out as we want her to rest. We lowered everything down closer to the bottom of her cage and put in a soft blanket down there for her as well if she wanted to rest. She's eating and drinking well. (I hope she has nothing too serious, we are most likely gonna call the avian vet tomorrow when they open and hopefully book an appointment to see them) thank you for all the help!💓


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Extra protein during a molt can be helpful to grow in the new feathers, I give mine grated hard boiled egg whites and also commercially prepared egg food like this Protein Egg Food — Higgins Premium Pet Foods


----------



## Bluebirdkesha (11 mo ago)

Cody said:


> Extra protein during a molt can be helpful to grow in the new feathers, I give mine grated hard boiled egg whites and also commercially prepared egg food like this Protein Egg Food — Higgins Premium Pet Foods


Thanks! I'll definitely try that! Update on Kesha: she's using her left foot more now but still tries not to put much pressure on it, she's super happy and energized so my guess she's feeling much better than yesterday, and she definitely looks better too!


----------

